
California considers adding text messaging tax - dgzl
https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/2018/12/12/california-text-tax-state-considers-plan-charge-messages/2288600002/
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18666620](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18666620)

90+ comments

